

Colorful socks in bulk - philmoldavski
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/258782061/nice-laundry-a-fresh-start-for-your-sock-drawer

======
miccohen
I like the "bundles" idea. Plus, it is clever that we can send you back all
our old socks to recycle.

------
shawnc
Wow, I am absolutely not the target audience for these socks. It is a great
idea tho - i'm clearly just a very boring sock person.

------
nvr219
This combined with the stunner shades-of-the-month club will make me the
coolest sysadmin ever.

